# Ambilight oder ähnliches bei PC Monitoren?



## Gateway (2. Mai 2010)

*Ambilight oder ähnliches bei PC Monitoren?*

Gibt es Hersteller die sowas auch in PC Monitoren verbauen?


----------



## CyrussM (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ambilight oder ähnliches bei PC Monitoren?*

Eine Fertige lösung eingebaut im Monitor ist mir nicht bekannt.

Aber man kann das leicht nachrüsten bzw selberbauen. Gibt da mehrere Projekte mit verschiedenen Lösungs Ansätzen zum selbstbau.
Auch gibt es Firmen die ein komplett packet zum nachrüstnen anbieten, zB Phillibs AmbX (vergleichsweise simpel und nicht so leistungsfähig) oder die Seite www.arfx.nl, The real thing. .

Einen kleinen Überblick kriegst du auf der Seite www.ambilight4pc.com/ . Gut find ich zB das DIY projekt Atmo light, da kriegt man auch schon fertige aufgebaute Platinen zu kaufen die nur noch mit Leuchtmitteln bestückt werden müssen. 

gruß cyruss


----------



## der_knoben (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ambilight oder ähnliches bei PC Monitoren?*

Hey, stelle einfach ne LAmpe hinter deinen Monitor, die die Wand gut beleuchtet. Mehr macht Ambylight auch nicht. Dafür muss man nicht ne Menge Geld ausgeben.


----------



## Gateway (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ambilight oder ähnliches bei PC Monitoren?*



CyrussM schrieb:


> Eine Fertige lösung eingebaut im Monitor ist mir nicht bekannt.
> 
> Aber man kann das leicht nachrüsten bzw selberbauen. Gibt da mehrere Projekte mit verschiedenen Lösungs Ansätzen zum selbstbau.
> Auch gibt es Firmen die ein komplett packet zum nachrüstnen anbieten, zB Phillibs AmbX (vergleichsweise simpel und nicht so leistungsfähig) oder die Seite www.arfx.nl, The real thing. .
> ...




Thx dort werde ich mich gleich mal umsehen.


----------



## Zerebo (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ambilight oder ähnliches bei PC Monitoren?*

Hab mir die Dioder LED Leisten von Ikea hintern Fernseher gemacht und es sieht super aus(machen viele,gibt auch entsprechend ne Menge Bilder von).
Ist ne günstige und einfache Lösung.


----------



## Superwip (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ambilight oder ähnliches bei PC Monitoren?*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Hey, stelle einfach ne LAmpe hinter deinen Monitor, die die Wand gut beleuchtet. Mehr macht Ambylight auch nicht. Dafür muss man nicht ne Menge Geld ausgeben.





> Hab mir die Dioder LED Leisten von Ikea hintern Fernseher gemacht und es sieht super aus(machen viele,gibt auch entsprechend ne Menge Bilder von).


 
Um den Effekt vollends zu erreichen müsste man hier aber noch die Farbe an das jeweils dargestellte Bild anpassen


----------



## CyrussM (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ambilight oder ähnliches bei PC Monitoren?*

Die LED Leiste von IKEA, wenn es das RGB Modell ist, könnte man schön mit dem Atmo light oder Momolight Projekt verbinden. Dann würde die Software die Steuerung übernehmen und die farben den Bildschirm bereichen anpassen.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDpOYPZkdPw


----------

